#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Important words for interview and to develop personality

## akash170494

this book will be very much helpful for improving your vocabulary and professional communication





  Similar Threads: an important platform to develop my skills and knowledge. The Words You Should Know to Sound Smart- 1200 Essential Words 50 Important Interview Questions and their answers... 150 most important interview questions..... 50 Important Interview Questions and their answers...

----------


## JEEROCKZ

very gud post... !!

----------

